# Angelschein beantragen



## forelli-t (11. Januar 2010)

Hey leute ich würde mal gern wissen wie lang das dauert mit Angelschein.
Ich wollte mir den für 5 jahre holen. UNd jetz wollte ich fragenob das alles an einem Tab passiert oder das mehrere Tage dauert.
Ich danke euch schonmal im Vorraus

MfG


----------



## chxxstxxxx (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschein beantragen*

Angelschein? Was für einen Angelschein? Meinst Du die Fischerprüfung ablegen oder den Fischereischein verlängern lassen? Letzteres kannst Du auf der Gemeinde machen und ist an einem Tag normalerweise passiert.


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschein beantragen*

Ich würde mal sagen, das hängt in erster Linie davon ab, ob der entsprechende Beamte gerade Lust hat oder nicht. Für eine Neubeantragung wird es vermutlich ein zwei Tage gehen.

Aber wie gesagt abhängig vom Sachbearbeiter auf dem Amt.

Ich habe es auch schon erlebt, dass ich auf die Verlängerung meines Angelscheins zwei Wochen warten durfte. Ist ja eigentlich nicht so schwierig ein Stempel, eine Unterschrift, Geld kassieren fertig. Ich habe nur eben den Fehler gemacht, dass ich direkt bei einem Beamten auf Lebenszeit gelandet bin.

Bei der nächsten Verlängerung hatte ich dann mehr Glück und bin an eine "normale" Angestellte, ohne Beamtenstatus geraten. Da war die Sache in zwei minuten erledigt.

Gruß Browntroutcatcher


----------



## Canny92 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschein beantragen*

Hi 
Also ich hab meinen Schein vor einer Woche machen lassen.
Das hat 5 Minuten gedauert.


----------



## forelli-t (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschein beantragen*

ah ok ich danke euch leute ihr habt mir geholfen


----------



## Knigge007 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschein beantragen*

Ich musste ende November ne Woche warten,rechne mal min mit 3 Werktagen!

Überlegs dir gut,ich hatte auch absolut nicht das Geld für 10 Jahre Fischereiabgabe aber habs trotzdem gleich für 10Jahre machen lassen,weil du kriegst in den Schein nur 4 Verlängerungs-Stempel rein und musst danach einen neuen beantragen,klar mit 5 Jahren haste 20 Jahre deine Ruhe und ein neuer Schein kostet aktuell 20,4€ + Fischereiabgabe macht dann 80,4€.......ich sehs halt nicht ein dem Staat/Gemeinde extra Geld in Popo zu schieben(wird genug abkassiert und 5x soviel wieder für unnützes Zeugs verpulvert,aber anderes Thema), sowieso ne Sauerei für den Fetzen 20,4€ zu verlangen....

Was kostet bei dir 1 Jahr?

Ich hab 6€ pro Jahr bezahlt ein Kumpel der 2 Landkreise weiter weg wohnt musste glatt und sauber 10€ pro Jahr bezahlen.......

Falls Fragen kommen,das Gesetz zur Fischerieabgabe sieht so aus,das die Gemeinden min. 6€ verlangen müssen und 30,32 oder 35€ (weiß nich mehr genau)nicht überschreiten dürfen...

Gruß


----------



## Knolly (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschein beantragen*

das ist aber nicht überall so da bei uns in niedersachsen einmalig 35 euronen sind und der hält ein leben lang.

ist länder sache halt


----------



## Hechtfischer0815 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschein beantragen*

in RLP kosten 5 jahre 35 euro und 1 jahr 9 euro!


----------



## Knigge007 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschein beantragen*



Knolly schrieb:


> das ist aber nicht überall so da bei uns in niedersachsen einmalig 35 euronen sind und der hält ein leben lang.
> 
> ist länder sache halt




Hmmm ich muss das Gesetz nochmals raussuchen,war aber glaub für Ba-Wü...

Wir zahlen in Ba-Wü für unsere Gewässer sowieso schon das 100fache wie die im Norden+ und bei der Fischereiabgabe das selbe Spiel oder wie?


*Nichts gegen euch Ihr könnt ja auch nichts dafür* aber ich find das ne Riesensauerei das man das nicht für alle gleich machen kann und dann auch noch so gewaltige Unterschiede bei rauskommen,das kanns echt nicht sein.



EDIT jo war für BA-Wü...#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## haigererangler (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschein beantragen*

ich hab mein angelschein letzen dienstag beantragt, am donnerstag konnte ich ihn abholn. 
mein vater vor 6jahren musste nur 15min. warten. 
wohne in hessen.


----------



## Domi-2 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschein beantragen*

Hallo zusammen !

Ich habe einen Sohn der 7 Jahre alt is. Meine frage lautet ob mein kleiner den Jugendfisch. schon bekommen kann?! Ab was für ein Alter kann man diesen bekommen?! Ich hoffe es kann mir einer helfen.

Danke euch schon mal.


----------



## El Carp (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschein beantragen*

bi mir hat das 10 minuten gedauert. die ersten fünf minuten, war erstma kein papier im kopierer , danach ging das ziemlich flott: bild einkleben,2 stempel, eine unterschrift, geld kassieren, quittung drucken, fertig. also hier in nrw musste mit der wartezeit vllt. höchstens 20-30 min kalkulieren; damit kommste dann dicke hin!
mfg El Carp#h


----------



## haigererangler (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschein beantragen*



Domi-2 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen !
> 
> Ich habe einen Sohn der 7 Jahre alt is. Meine frage lautet ob mein kleiner den Jugendfisch. schon bekommen kann?! Ab was für ein Alter kann man diesen bekommen?! Ich hoffe es kann mir einer helfen.
> 
> Danke euch schon mal.



die suche benutzt? 
einfach mal bei google : "Jugendfischereischein" eingeben und der erste beitrag, damit ist deine frage schon beantwortet...


----------



## Domi-2 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelschein beantragen*



haigererangler schrieb:


> die suche benutzt?
> einfach mal bei google : "Jugendfischereischein" eingeben und der erste beitrag, damit ist deine frage schon beantwortet...




Oh dank dir. 
Damit hat sich meine Frage erledigt.#6


----------



## fischcatcher95 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angelschein beantragen*

bei mir (in Ba-Wü) habe ich für 5 jahre 50euro zahlen müssen pfff


----------

